# WoW



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey any1 play world of Warcraft?

I do maybe we could play together in game.

And forgot to say, if you want to start playing, let me know so we can do the "recruit a friend thing".


----------



## whatislove (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to but I quit after me and my guild killed HM rag in the first month, it's not hard or time consuming enough to keep me entertained anymore, I wish BC lasted longer.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 18, 2012)

When was this when you quit? i find DS to be quite challenging for most.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 19, 2012)

figured I would spike your imaginations:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 19, 2012)

She like to watch/hunt things on my screen while i play


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 22, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> figured I would spike your imaginations:


Weird. That is not World of Warcraft.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes it is?

Have you never played? plus it says WoW cataclysm right on the character selection screen.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 22, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Yes it is?
> 
> Have you never played? plus it says WoW cataclysm right on the character selection screen.


This certainly is not World of Warcraft. I played only a few times. I played mostly Starcraft 1 in South Korea.Here is Starcraft 1.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 22, 2012)

When's the last time you played?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 22, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/

proof that is ^


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 22, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> When's the last time you played?


Over a year ago! I wish I could play. There are no PC rooms here. I will look at your link.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 22, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> http://us.battle.net/wow/en/
> 
> proof that is ^


That is World of Warcraft but your pictures are different. It must be a mission thing. I only played against other people.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 22, 2012)

It is, I'm not sure if you played much because regardless it look the same, same action bars, same map, same mounts, etc


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 22, 2012)

It is, I'm not sure if you played much because regardless it look the same, same action bars, same map, same mounts, etc


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 22, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> It is, I'm not sure if you played much because regardless it look the same, same action bars, same map, same mounts, etc


I never had all those items for one unit.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 22, 2012)

How long ago was it when you played, the game has expanded, became more complex with multiple expansions


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 22, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> How long ago was it when you played, the game has expanded, became more complex with multiple expansions


Oh, I played frozen throne (only a few times!).


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 22, 2012)

You are thinking of Warcraft, not World of Warcraft

They are two separate games by Blizzard.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm thinking about it... but I'm still hooked on Minecraft :shifty: . Does anyone have a xbox live account?

Edit: You need to have an Idolo in front of the screen so it will threat pose the characters!! :devil:


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 22, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> You are thinking of Warcraft, not World of Warcraft
> 
> They are two separate games by Blizzard.


Darn, I did not know that! LOL!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 23, 2012)

I used to think it was the same thing. I thought the name was shortened from War of Warcraft because it takes a lot of Korean letters to make that sound but they usually use English letters.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 23, 2012)

You should try it, free to play till lvl 20


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll try it


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> You should try it, free to play till lvl 20


Me? I cannot, sorry.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 24, 2012)

darn


----------

